# Is This A Fake Custom Shop Tele For $650?



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## warplanegrey (Jan 3, 2007)

The font used to write "Telecaster" on the headstock tells me its fake.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

I don't know how Fender sells stuff, but seems odd not to have a case on a custom shop guitar. Then again, I bought a Hellraiser Hybrid (no case) for $1700.


----------



## warplanegrey (Jan 3, 2007)

Plus the backplate would likely bear the Custom Shop insignia.

For what its worth, you can buy cheap Chinese necks off eBay that are branded with Custom Shop stuff.

I'd avoid at all costs, but that's me.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

it screams "FAKE"


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

4.6 kgs ??? 

You'd have to register that as a weapon here.


----------



## GLA524 (Mar 11, 2018)

This is a Chinese fake. Run away from this.


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

warplanegrey said:


> The font used to write "Telecaster" on the headstock tells me its fake.


I'm not saying it's real, but is that not the 70's version of the decal?


----------



## warplanegrey (Jan 3, 2007)

polyslax said:


> I'm not saying it's real, but is that not the 70's version of the decal?


Negatory.

This is a 1975 Telecaster:









This is the offending one:


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

warplanegrey said:


> Negatory.
> 
> This is a 1975 Telecaster:
> View attachment 327021
> ...


Right-O, cheers!


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

It looks fake to me.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

A custom shop Telecaster is worth $3000+
except on here. Here it’s worth a trade or $2200.

but that aside, I don’t think this guy is trying to get rich and pass off a fake fender custom shop for $650. He’s just French and doesn’t know how to write that in the adin English.

-Botched decal
-plastic finish 
-wrong string tree
-fake bridge tray 
-decent but not original saddles 
-black nut hole 
-scrawny neck
-wrong knobs 
-probably basswood body (based on the weight)
-random neck plate

but all of that aside, it’s got a nice flame on the neck wood and a decent binding on the body.
Probably cost around $1000 to build depending on pickups.
It’ll be tough to get more than $300 for it.
But the hardware looks decent and aside from the plastic finish and scrawny neck, this could be sanded down and made into a fun little piece.


----------



## MS41R8 (Sep 26, 2016)

zztomato said:


> it screams "FAKE"


100% With you on that


----------



## Squawk (Jun 21, 2018)

It should be burned in the pits of hell.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

The black plastic around the truss rod adjustment hole is not seen on custom shop guitars.... usually on low end Chinese stuff.

Nathan


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

I don't even think it has a serial number.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Griff said:


> I don't even think it has a serial number.


I was looking at some of the Fender CS online and they don't either. I asked the guy if it had a CS sticker on the back of the headstock and he replied it does. It is a fake of course.


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

player99 said:


> I was looking at some of the Fender CS online and they don't either. I asked the guy if it had a CS sticker on the back of the headstock and he replied it does. It is a fake of course.


I think every Fender guitar has a serial number, CS or not. I would think most historic CS Teles would have it either on the neck plate or on the bridge plate if it was a 50's style.

But yes, this guitar is an obvious fake for more reasons than that. But a bad one.


----------

